# Weight Watchers



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I'm at work and a packet of something naughty is winking at me, any chance someone could 'point' it for me?!  If you have a points calculator to hand?  Kcal =196 and Sat Fat = 0.9

Thanks in advance.

Bev


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Step away from the norty treats Bev  

I'm on a horrible diet too  

S xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

The problem is, I will eat it anyway very soon, so i'm better having the information to readjust my dinner!!


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)




----------



## JLEA (Jun 8, 2006)

3 points Bev


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thats great, thank you SO much!!  Yum Yum!!


----------



## JLEA (Jun 8, 2006)

I can't add up for toffee but I'm pretty good at working out ww points!  but did a double check to be sure, don't want to be giving you duff info!!  Enjoy your treat


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

LOL!!

Roast Beef Monster Munch!!  40g bag!!

I've done really well today and i've planned my evening meal, I replaced the Monster Munch for my afternoon snack so that was an extra 1.5 really... I will still save 3 for the weekend despite my naughtiness!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Are they only 3 points?? I LOVE roast beef monster munch!!!!


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Oh Bev I LOVE monster munch.....I didn't even know you could still buy the beef flavour (pickled onion was always my downfall  )


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I love PO Munster Munch, wow my mouth is watering just thinking about it. I used to buy a six pack and scoff the lot during one evening     , I've stopped buying them because of it  

x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

me too!!!  My local shop offered to get me a box in just for me!!!    



The weightwatchers BBQ crisp things are nice for 1 point you can buy them on-line.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh didn't realise i'd started something with this thread    Monster Munch rule!  Beef has just come back in stores, just the BEST!!  Thanks for the tip Sarah, I tend to try to stick with NORMAL off the shelf stuff as I find the WW stuff quite fake tasting, but i'll give them a go, i've just got myself some WW cookies..


----------

